# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  AYUDA :Inversion estimada planta procesado maca y quinua

## jmsa

Buenos días. Cara a realizar valoración previa de proyecto de planta de procesado de quinua ymaca, precisaría por favor me indcasen cuál podría ser aproximadamente coste total. Nave de 200 metros cuadrados, equipamiento completo para procesado de quniua y maca de 1 tonelada 2 toneladas al días (50/60 toneladas mes), Excepto el terreno, nos intersaría coste aproximado de la solución completa. Nos sería muy útil esta información antes de profundizar má sobre este posible proyecto. Gracias por ayudarmeTemas similares: VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION VENDO QUINUA BLANCA 0 PESTICIDAS 100% PROCESADO, LISTO PARA EXPORTACION PROCESADO Y VENTA DE QUINUA EN LA LIBERTAD - TRUJILLO Artículo: Planta medicinal Chancapiedra ayuda a combatir hipertensión y otros males Artículo: Construirán planta de fertilizantes en Paita con US$ 2,000 mllns. de inversión

----------

